

Web 4.0 Is Coming - elie_CH
http://www.slideshare.net/Facehacks/web-40-is-coming

======
StephenGL
Sounds more like motivational speech that seeing the future...

------
crazychrome
is this a joke? if it is, then i think i might've got it.

------
austinstorm
Who upvoted this?

------
elie_CH
I'm looking for $10M

~~~
api
You should go for $25M at least. This shit is mad disruptive yo.

------
jeffehobbs
Oy.

